
Hotfire test completed ahead of milestone Falcon 9 launch Thursday - greglindahl
https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/03/27/hotfire-test-completed-ahead-of-milestone-falcon-9-launch-thursday/
======
greglindahl
This launch is SpaceX's first reuse of a booster.

